# Where To Find Cheap Driftwood



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

I get my wood from river banks or the woods and have never had a problem. I soak it for a few weeks in a Rubbermaid tub, then power wash it. Here is a picture of my last find. It's in a 210.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

PM D.S. Drifter here he has some really nice selections of wood to choose from and can find what your looking for. Also he has really reasonably prices.

Craig


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd be more inclined to pick up wood from a creek or the woods somewhere rather than from Lake Ontario. It's pretty polluted. I'd never swim in there or eat fish from there (neither would my husband who's from Scarborough) so that says a lot! LOL Fish from the lake have been found to have all sorts of heavy metals and other contaminants in them, so I wouldn't chance it. There are so many streams and lakes within a few hours drive of TO, so I'd go for a drive and scavenge from one of those.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

where i can find plastic driftwood?
lol


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

webgirl74 said:


> I'd be more inclined to pick up wood from a creek or the woods somewhere rather than from Lake Ontario. It's pretty polluted. I'd never swim in there or eat fish from there (neither would my husband who's from Scarborough) so that says a lot! LOL Fish from the lake have been found to have all sorts of heavy metals and other contaminants in them, so I wouldn't chance it. There are so many streams and lakes within a few hours drive of TO, so I'd go for a drive and scavenge from one of those.


Not much issues with this since we do water changes, it's soaked prior to use, activated carbon etc.

I'd not pull something out of city sewer.......well, if was the epic piece......
No telling........

Still, there's should be some nice hard woods up in that region but a good scrub, long dead wood etc, is what you want, denser, harder, the better.

Shipping is the real issue for wood, not the availability.
Small pieces are easy to ship, nice large pieces are 50-150$ to ship.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Not much issues with this since we do water changes, it's soaked prior to use, activated carbon etc.
> 
> I'd not pull something out of city sewer.......well, if was the epic piece......
> No telling........
> ...


l have to agree on what he said, shipping rates are crazy for wood/stones. If you do decide to go out to a river or creek make sure to boil the wood.


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Why do you need to boil the wood? If you let it soak and it doesn't appear to have fungal or bacterial growth after a few weeks can you assume its ok? Some pieces are hard to boil.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

stewardwildcat said:


> Why do you need to boil the wood? If you let it soak and it doesn't appear to have fungal or bacterial growth after a few weeks can you assume its OK? Some pieces are hard to boil.


The Critters the Critters  and it also helps leach out some of the tannins :eek5: is that spelled right ? Have fun . God Bless

Gene4Christ


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Boiling is always a safe bet. Parasites and fungus are very hardy and persistant. If you don't boil, they will probably live to ruin your day. Better safe than sorry. 

I've heard that using wood from the woods is ok but it takes WAY longer to cure than wood you find thats been submerged in the lake/stream for a long time, and you have to wait for it to water log. I'd go with pre water logged wood.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

i get mine from the illinois river. i have never boiled it. i tie a brick to it and sink it in my pond and after a few weeks to a few months it sinks on its own. ive never noticed any pest or pollutant problems although i wouldnt eat the fish outta the river either!


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I live in the north east on Long Island and I picked up a nice peice of wood near a shallow stream that lead into a small lake. It was not submerged but looks dry some what. I will try boiling it. For how long should I do that? And should I do it more then once?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

anything that ive ever read is 15 minutes to sterilize. if its dry youll probably have a hard time getting it to sink. i usually tie a brick to it a drop it in my pond. a few times ive been im a hurry so i screwed a piece of plexiglass to it then put it in and cover the plex with gravel. most wood will leach tannins for a long time. a little carbon and small water changes will make it unnoticable.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep what they said it is always a good idea to cook it , then I always soak mine in the tub over night to see what craws out  but as for as the tannins go I have some drift wood from over seas that always sinks dry or wet for 15-20 years and it still tints the water, But I like brown water tho.... Always kept Cichlids but the carbon will help tons! God Bless.

Gene4Christ


----------



## Tbone007 (Aug 17, 2007)

It doesn’t matter what species the wood is IE oak, Pine, Maple....Interesting


----------

